# Let the betting commence...



## tasel (1 August 2012)

Not literally, of course!!! I think that would be illegal on the forum.

Which team/individuals do you think will win Gold/Silver/Bronze in Dressage and Show Jumping?

Anyone who gets it all right will win a big cheer from the forum!!!


----------

